# Shootout Action Video - Manhunt



## NarrowStreetFilms (Feb 23, 2012)

Hey guys, not exactly traditional martial arts, but still fun!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=moYZ3yWs5Ws&feature=g-u-u&context=G2118d6cFUAAAAAAAAAA

Let me know what you think!


----------

